# Dr. Hallock, China, 1927



## Wayne (Sep 23, 2012)

If you will please forgive the cross-posting from over at The Continuing Story, I found this account quite illustrative and inspiring.



> Located yesterday among the correspondence in the Robert Dick Wilson Manuscript Collection, there is this letter from Dr. H. G. C. Hallock which caught my attention.
> 
> Henry Galloway Comingo Hallock, was born on 31 March 1870, and prepared for ministry at the Princeton Theological Seminary, 1893-1896. Upon graduation he immediately took a post as a PCUSA missionary to China. In 1905 he withdrew to independent ministry and teaching, serving later as Professor of Homiletics in the department of theology at the University of China, Chenju, Shanghai, 1925-1927. For a time he had also been connected with the National Tract Society for China. Among some Princeton alumni information, there is indication that he remained in China up until at least June of 1942, perhaps at the University. The record is unclear. Later returning to the United States, he died on 16 January 1951.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Wayne. God is still refining that place and working. I can see possibilities of that Great Massive Land becoming what every Nation should be. A Nation acknowledgeing Her Creator.


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't realize that the Communists (Bolshevists) were active that early in China. 

But it illustrates a truth found throughout all history: persecution makes the church stronger. 

God bless the efforts of missionaries like Hallock, Liddell, and every other person with that calling. It truly is a gift from God to be so chosen.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 24, 2012)

The Bolshevists mentioned in this letter would be the Nationalist Chinese under Sun Yat Sen and later Chaing Kai Shek. Sun was essentially a socialist, who decided to ally with the communists and receive Soviet aid to further his ambitions for revolution. After Sun's death in 1925, Chaing was eventually convinced to separate himself from the Soviets and ended up being the main resistance to Mao's People's Army.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 24, 2012)

Loved it! Thanks for sharing this!


----------

